# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Shpirti i Shqiptarit

## Ullmar Qvick

Në diskutimet në këtë Forum të shkëlqyeshëm shpesh përmendet mentaliteti i shqiptarit, qoftë për të sulmuar disa të këqija, qoftë për të çfajësuar një person apo disa persona. Do të ishte mirë të diskutojmë për këtë çështje: Cili është sot shpirti i shqiptarit? A ekziston ai shpirt në realitet ose vetëm në mitet ,  duke qenë se mitet  për kombin e vet dhe për popuj dhe kombe  tjera ekzistojnë kudo në botë?
	Do të filloj këtë temë duke shqyrtuar mendimet  për epokën e feudalizmit. Nuk jam ithtar i Karl Marksit (vërtet më shumë më pëlqejnë Vëllezërit Marks!) por ai ka përshkruar bukur feudalizmin në Manifestin e Partisë Komuniste (viti 1872). Nëse ti, lexues i dashur je antikomunist fanatik, të lutem mos më qorto, sepse bile bile nëse rastësisht kam gjetur diçka me vlerë edhe në Mein Kampf të Adolf Hitlerit, pa ndrojtje do ta citoj, megjithëse për mua Hitleri është i neveritshëm (dhe tragjik). Unë, pra, do të përdor Marksin si një pikënisje për diskutimin rreth spirtit të shqiptarit. 
	Marksi e përshkruan tërthorazi feudalizmin, duke vënë në dukje se si ai u shkatërrua nga kapitalizmi. Kemi disa trajta në këtë proces që kanë ngjashmëri me shkatërrimin e pamëshirshëm dhe shumë brutal që zbatuan komunistët në pjesën veriore të Shqipërisë në vitet 1944-45. Mehmet Shehu organizoj masakra për të eliminuar krerët e fiseve të veriut, bajraktarë, fetarë dhe njerëz në përgjithësi  të cilët u respektuan nga populli. 
	Shkruan Marksi: Kudo që ka marrë fuqinë, borgjezia i ka shkatërruar të gjitha marrëdhëniet feudale, patriarkale, idilike. Ajo i bëri copë pa mëshirë prangat e shumëllojshme feudale, që e lidhnin njeriun me eprorët e natyrshëm të tij, dhe nuk la midis njerëzve asnjë lidhje tjetër veç interesit të zhveshur, veç pagesës së pashpirt me pará në dorë. Ajo i mbyti në ujin e akullt të llogarisë egoiste drithmat e shenjta të ekstazës fetare, të entuziazmit kalorsiak dhe të sentimentalizmit mikroborgjez. Ajo e shndërroi dinjitetin personal të njeriut në një vlerë këmbimi dhe në vend të lirive të panumërta, të fituara pas kaq përpjekjesh e mundimesh, vuri vetëm lirinë e paturpshme të tregëtisë.   
	Sigurisht shoqata e vjetër feudale shqiptare ishte në rënie që në vitet tridhjetë të shekullit të kaluar. Goditja e fundit iu dha nga  pushteti popullor por pa nxitje për fitime (si në rastin e kapitalizmit) por me propagandë dhe dhunë. Terrori bëra punën e vet dhe njerëzit u futën në një farë vakuumi shpirtëror. Virtytet e vjetëra feudale natyrisht nuk duhet të idealizohen, mirëpo idealet e besnikërisë, krenarisë dhe vetëmohimit ishin të gjalla për njerëzit në atë kohë.  Komunistët flisnin shumë për krijimin e njeriut të ri, të frymëzuar nga idealet e partisë, një njeri përparimtar, i gatshëm të veprojë  gjithmonë për interesat e përbashkëta, duke lënë anash interesat vetjake. Ne e dimë rezultatin: Kam parë malet e bërllokut  në oborret e Tiranës. Dhe pas pak kuptova se punë vullnetare ishte një lloj terrori për njerëzit  dhe kundër logjikës ata refuzuan të largonin mbeturinat me forca të përbashkëta, sepse një veprim i tillë do të cenonte lirinë e tyre . për të jetuar në mes të bërllokut! Kjo tregon qartë se puna për të krijuar njeriun e ri me shtrëngime mbaroi me dështim të plotë! Dhe nuk është e çuditshme fare: Mashtrimi ishte në krye, krerët e partisë dhe të shtetit kishin një moral për popullin, një tjetër për vetvetën! 
	Cili është atëherë shpirti i shqiptarit? A mund të rikrijohet diçka duke përdorur elementet më pozitive të shoqërisë së vjetër feudale, për një bashkim, bashkëveprim  të pranueshëm të njerëzve? Një gjë dihet: pa ideale, pa imazhe pozitive, nuk mund të ekzistojë një shoqëri demokratike. Dhe çdo shoqëri që bazohet  në dhunë dhe terror më në fund shkatërrohet  ne dimë të gjithë se si përfunduan fashizmi italian, nazizmi gjerman dhe komunizmi sovjetik. 
	A ka mundësi shqiptari sot të mësojë nga e kaluara për të krijuar të ardhmen? A ka  në kulturën e vjetër shqiptare elemente me vlerë për shqiptarin sot, në të kundërtën cilat janë idealet nga jashtë që duhet të aplikohen në Shqipëri? A mjafton me deklaratën e të drejtave të njeriut të OKB-së? Besoj se jo.
	Në diskutimin tim të dytë rreth kësaj teme unë do të ju jap tekstin e një studimi të Krist Malokit Shpirti i Shqiptarit nga viti 1943. Në këtë tekst përshkruhen bukur elementet bazë të botëkuptimit  të vjetër shqiptar: Besa, Ndera, Burrnija. Do të ishte mirë të mendojmë pak për vlerat shqiptare, aq të keqpërdorura për demagogji edhe sot nga politikanët dhe aventuristët politik Duke qenë se vitet 1945-1990 krijuan një hendek shpirtëror për shqiptarët e lindur gjatë kësaj kohe, më duket më rëndësi të studiojmë edhe disa tekste gati të harruara, si është ai i Krist Malokit. Teksti sot është vetëm një preludë....

----------


## Eni

> _Postuar më parë nga Ullmar Qvick_ 
> *
> 	Do të filloj këtë temë duke shqyrtuar mendimet  për epokën e feudalizmit. Nuk jam ithtar i Karl Marksit (vërtet më shumë më pëlqejnë Vëllezërit Marks!) por ai ka përshkruar bukur feudalizmin në Manifestin e Partisë Komuniste (viti 1872).
> 
> 	Marksi e përshkruan tërthorazi feudalizmin, duke vënë në dukje se si ai u shkatërrua nga kapitalizmi. Kemi disa trajta në këtë proces që kanë ngjashmëri me shkatërrimin e pamëshirshëm dhe shumë brutal që zbatuan komunistët në pjesën veriore të Shqipërisë në vitet 1944-45. Mehmet Shehu organizoj masakra për të eliminuar krerët e fiseve të veriut, bajraktarë, fetarë dhe njerëz në përgjithësi  të cilët u respektuan nga populli. 
> 	Shkruan Marksi: Kudo që ka marrë fuqinë, borgjezia i ka shkatërruar të gjitha marrëdhëniet feudale, patriarkale, idilike. Ajo i bëri copë pa mëshirë prangat e shumëllojshme feudale, që e lidhnin njeriun me eprorët e natyrshëm të tij, dhe nuk la midis njerëzve asnjë lidhje tjetër veç interesit të zhveshur, veç pagesës së pashpirt me pará në dorë. Ajo i mbyti në ujin e akullt të llogarisë egoiste drithmat e shenjta të ekstazës fetare, të entuziazmit kalorsiak dhe të sentimentalizmit mikroborgjez. Ajo e shndërroi dinjitetin personal të njeriut në një vlerë këmbimi dhe në vend të lirive të panumërta, të fituara pas kaq përpjekjesh e mundimesh, vuri vetëm lirinë e paturpshme të tregëtisë.   
> 	Sigurisht shoqata e vjetër feudale shqiptare ishte në rënie që në vitet tridhjetë të shekullit të kaluar. Goditja e fundit iu dha nga  pushteti popullor por pa nxitje për fitime (si në rastin e kapitalizmit) por me propagandë dhe dhunë. Terrori bëra punën e vet dhe njerëzit u futën në një farë vakuumi shpirtëror. Virtytet e vjetëra feudale natyrisht nuk duhet të idealizohen, mirëpo idealet e besnikërisë, krenarisë dhe vetëmohimit ishin të gjalla për njerëzit në atë kohë.  Komunistët flisnin shumë për krijimin e njeriut të ri, të frymëzuar nga idealet e partisë, një njeri përparimtar, i gatshëm të veprojë  gjithmonë për interesat e përbashkëta, duke lënë anash interesat vetjake. ....*



Zoti Ullmar,

nga pershkrimi i mesiperm e paralelizmi i hedhur me Mehmet Shehun me ngjau se ky i fundit ishte me teper borgjez kapitalist se sa nje komunist.
Borgjezet ne asnje vend ne bote nuk kane hedhur tutje Zotin apo Kishat si institucion fetar.

Ajo cfare bene komunistet ne Shqiperine e viteve '44-91 me ngjan tamam me shfarrosjet naziste ndaj hebrejve ne LIIB.
Po ashtu mbi karakteristikat feudale te shqiptareve te veriut do thoja se nuk eshte kollaj te flitet per nje feudalizem, pasi nder ato fise mungojne shume elementa te feudalizmit klasik.

Shpirtin i Shqiptarit nuk e shoh te lidhur me feudalizmin, te cilin ju pretendoni se ka ekzistuar ne fiset malore te Shqiperise deri ne shek. XX.

Vlerat e shqiptarit, qe ju shume bukur i keni cituar, si p.sh. Besa, Ndera, Burrnija etj., une mendoj se jane akoma edhe sot pjese perberese e kombit tone dhe nqs ne momentet aktuale ne dukemi si te perhumbur ne kaosin politik, kjo s'do te thote se ne themel te shqiptarit vlerat e mesiperme jane zhdukur.

Hidhuni ne nivelin e poshtem, ne familjen shqiptare dhe do te shikoni sesa bukur keto vlera lartesohen e nderohen nga secili prej nesh, nga secili shqiptar i ndershem e atdhetar, nga secili shqiptar qe e konsideron veten rob te Zotit.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Së pari dua të falënderoj z. Eni  për komentet. Po bashkohem me mendimin se feudalizmi në Shqipëri nuk ishte një feudalizëm klasik, por sigurisht  mjaft nga elementet e mentalitetit shqiptar përputhen me mentalitetin feudal, megjithëse kushtet materiale ishin mjaft ndryshe.
Z. Eni ka të drejt duke theksuar se shumë nga karakteristikat e vjetëra shpirtërore të shqiptarit vlejnë edhe sot. Për këtë jam në dijëni, duke pasur pranë meje një familje fisnike shqiptare, me gruan time dhe të afërmit e saj. Për sjelljet e tyre kam vetëm fjalë pozitive, dhe shumë prej suedezëve këtu kanë vetëm respekt dhe admirim për shqiptarët në gjirin tonë suedez.

DISA FJALË PËR PROF.DR. KRIST MALOKIN
Do të vazhdoj tani me temën tonë, Shpirti i Shqiptarit, sipas artikullit të Prof. Krist Malokit.
Kush ishte Krist Maloki? Me siguri ai është krejt i panjohur për gjeneratat e sotme shqiptare. Prof. Dr. Krist Maloki u lind në Prizren më 1900 dhe ndërroi jetë në Graz të Austrisë më 24 nëntor 1972. Mësimet fillore i mbaroi në vendlindje pranë shkollës së kishës katolike, dhe në moshën 12-vjeçare ai u dërgua me bursë shtetërore në Austri për studime. Aty kreu shkollën e mesme dhe mori dy doktorata, të parën më 1929 në filozofi dhe të dytën në shkencat juridike më 1934. Qe profesor i  rregullt i Akademisë Tregtare të qytetit të Graz-it dhe profesor pranë Universitetit të Graz-it për letërsinë shqipe dhe ballkanike. 

Si kritik letrar Maloki ishte mjaft i rreptë. Ai tha se Naim Frashëri nuk mund të krahasohet me poetët e mëdhej të botës. Ai nuk është Dichter si Goethe ose Dante. Kjo qe bomba e parë në historinë e letërsisë shqiptare... Më vonë ai kritikoi edhe Mitrush Kutelin, ndërsa për Fishtën ai kishte një adhurim të thellë. Heroi politik i Malokit ishte Avni Rrustemi, për të cilin kompozoi edhe një elegji, që ai vetë e muzikoi.  Dhe tani teksti i tij në diskutim:

                         SHPIRTI I SHQIPTARIT
        Ky tekst u botua në Bota Shqiptare të vitit 1943. 

Në visarin gjuhësor tonin kemi tri fjalë, të cilat, sikur Heim i Gjermanëvet, gentleman i Englezëve, me të vështirë përkthehen në gjuhët e tjera. Këto janë: Besa, Ndera e Burrnija. 
Besa në gjuhë e në zemër të Shqiptarit përfshin fjalën e dhanun e të mbajtun, armëpushimin, besnikinë, paprekninë, nderën e sa e sa të tjera, që sâsht nevoja ti rendojmë, mbassi mâ parë e mâ lehtas i kuptojmë se i numbrojmë. Babat tonë, kur jepshin a lidhshin besë në mjes njeni-tjetrit a me kedó të huej, mik a anmik, nënkuptojshin një lidhje me të tana rrethanat , te cilen e mbajshin me të tanë fuqit e veta e të robvet të vet; po tishte nevoja shkrîheshin me pasuni, rob e robi për mos me e thye atê besë, kështu që ishin të zotë për besë të dhanun me humbë gjithshka, edhe jetën, por besën mos me thye. 
Fuqija morale e therorisë dhe e vetmohimit që permblidhen në fjalën Besë me të vështirë kuptohen prej kujdohit, e mâ me të vështirë mund të gjinden më ndonji popull, që ti dallojë në këtë mënyrë si populli shqiptar.

(Në vazhdim do të japim përshkrimin e fjalëve "ndera" dhe "burrnija")

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Po vazhdojmë me tekstin e Prof.Dr. Krist Malokit:

"Ndera" e "èrzi" për Shqiptarin âsht gjithshka mund të jetë mâ e madhe e mâ e çmueshme mbi faqe të tokës. Aj, të cilit i mirret ndera, âsht i dekun mbas Kanunit. Me fjalën nderë Shqiptari nënkupton jo vetëm largimin prej shka ka të përpjekun me flligshti, por gjithshka i siell nderim faqe të tjerëvet dhe ja nalton çmimin dinjitetit personal të tij. 
Fjala nderë përmbledh në shpirt të Shqiptarit nji sumë ndiesish të veçanta, të cilat kanë lidhní me gjithshka e rrethon e i përket atij drejt për së drejti a terthoras: person, familje, gjak e gjini, votëre vend-lindje e sidomos doket e të parevet. Dy gisht nderë në lule të ballit na i njiti Zoti i Madh. 
Shqiptari i njeh vedin për nderëhupun a të koritun, në qoftë se i thotë kush se rren faqe burravet në kuvend, në qoftë se e pshtyn, i matet, e shtyn a i bie kush; në qoftë se ja prish ndërmjetësinë a ja thyen besën, ja dhunon gruen a e ban me hikun, ja marron (turpënon) armët e krahit a të brezit; në qoftë se ja dhunon bukën tue ja nga mikun a puntorin; në qoftë se thyen shtëpinë, vathin, kotecin, a çarranikun noborr; në qoftë se ja ndalin uhan a detyrën, ja luejnë rrasën e vegshit në votër, ja marrin rendin e të lamës së duervet, kur ulet me hangër më ndonji darsëm a festë, mort, etj. 
Në nderë e gjêjmë rrâzën e asaj ngjitjeje të pashmangun të Shqiptarit për të ruejtë doket e të parëvet e të gjuhës. Mâ se dy mijë vjet stuhí e krajata kalojnë, kamba e ushtrivet të panumërta të popujvet të ndryshëm shklet e përshkohet në këtê tokë shqiptare, lufta mizore, rrenon çmos, zgjedha e robnija e pamëshirshëme randon mbi krye të Shqiptarit, e me gjithë këtê Shqiptari gjatë këtyne njizet e mâ shekujve ruen karakter, doke e gjuhë. Çdo gjâ të huej që gjejmë në gjuhën tonë âsht transformue e njeshë aqë fort me shqipen, sa vetëm ndonji hulmëtues i hollë mund tja gjêjë rrjedhën a burimin.

(Në pjesën e fundit të studimit flitet për burrninë e shqiptarit.)

----------


## lis

Ullmar pershendetje.
Se cfare beri rregjimi komunist ne Shqiperi, pothuajse e tere shtresa intelektuale e ndershme eshte ne dijeni te saj.
Rregjimi komunist envero-labo-greko-sllavo-ruso-francez, denoi pa meshire te gjithe shqipetaret.
Enver Hoxha si njeriu me i keq ne historine e kombit shqipetar, duke u renditur i dyti pas Esat Pashe Toptanit dhe i dyti pas Hitlerit,i vuri prangat popullit te tij, e dogji, vrau tere nacionalistet dhe patriotet shqipetare, ndertoi burgjet e tmerrshme te krahasuara me burgjet e Nurembergut, per te denuar te gjithe ata qe do te dilnin kunder vijes politike te ndjekur nga vete Enver Hoxha dhe aleateve te tij boterore.
Duhet te jesh i qarte zoti Ullmar se nacionalistet dhe patriotet jane ata qe mbajne nje komb, nje popull gjalle, te pavdekshem, ata jane pishtari i mbijeteses se nje kombi.
Enver Hoxha me klanin e tij despotik i vrau dhe duke vrare ata ai shkaterroi nje popull, e denoi ate ne menyre te pameshirshme dhe sot nuk ka asnje lloj "Shpirt te Shqipetarit", nuk ka tradita dhe zakona pozitive, ndere dhe vazhdueshmeri ne proceset e demokratizimit dhe klasicizmit te dokeve shqipetare.
Rikthimi i atavizmave shqipetare ka ndodhur si pasoje e perdhunimit te traditave shqipetare ne te kaluaren po nga ky rregjim komunist.
Sot, aktualiteti shqipetar eshte me i cuditshmi ne historine e kombit shqipetar.
Neqoftese ne Suedi thuhet se njerezit duhet te "accept" gjithshka, kjo ndodh si pasoje e ndryshimeve graduale te emancipimit, evolimit te tradites, zakoneve dhe dokeve shekullore, ne ato klasike dhe moderne.
Nuk besoj se ne Suedi ka pasur me pare diktature ose despotizem te tille, perkundrazi me sa kam lexuar , ne Suedi ne menyre spontane dhe te lire, njeriu ka arritur ti jape ndryshimet perkatese tradites dhe kultures suedeze dhe jo ti zhduke ato.
Varferia dhe pushtimet e shpeshta, lufterat e ndryshme, kane dirigjuar keto kompleksitete, ruajtje traditash rasti i Kanunit te leke Dukagjinit dhe cdo here qe Shqiperia ndodhet ne nje gjendje te tille kaotizmi, rikthimi i atvaizmave eshte dhe me i madh dhe shume i mundshem dhe i sigurte.
Nje njeri po ta rahin shpesh, te luftoje si nje dragua kunder grabitcareve qe duan te dhunojne bijte e ketij dragoi, te vuaje per te ngrene, une mendoj se si dragoi ashtu edhe bijte por edhe trasheguesit e ketyre te fundit, do te trashegojne traditat e lashta te mbijeteses.
Shum e thjeshte Ullmar
Shqipetaret edhe sot tregojne nepermjet trashegimise se tyre(genit), dhunimin sistematik qe u eshte bere nder shekuj.
Mua historia e shqipetareve do me dukej si ato emisionet ne dicovery channel "Animal planet".

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Burrnija âsht nji fjalë së cilës i njihet rrjedha pa të vështirë: del prej fjalës burrë-i. Por kjo fjalë në gjuhë tonë ka nji veshtrim aqë të hapun, sa âsht jeta dhe të përpjekunit e tij me shka e rrethon. Vetëm tue vrojtë përshëndetjen kryesore të Shqiptarit malsuer: A je burrë! nji psikolog i hollë gjen krejt shprehjen e dinjitetit njerëzuer. Kjo përshëndetje përkthye ndër gjuhë të gjalla a të dekuna, del e paveshtrim e qesharake, por Shqiptari përmbledhë në tê krejt shka mund të ketë e shka mund të veprojë mashkulli: vullndesë, guxim, qindresë, bujari e çdo virtyt që e plotson shpirtnisht e njerëzisht. 

Burrnija nuk kallzon vetëm sjelljen e jashtme për ball tanmikut: për këtê kemi fjalën trimnì. Burrnija difton zotnimin e vetvedit, nderimin për nder të vet e të tjerëvet, qetësine duresën ndër të paprituna e rreziqe, papërkulninë e pathyeshminë kundrejt të mitonsunash. Për Shqiptarin âsht burrni me mbetë në luftë, me i dalë zot atij që i bie ndore, me mprojtë të drejtat e veta dhe të shoqit, me falë anmikun, mos me ja xanë frymën të ligshtit, kur ja rrëfen ligshtine-vet, me pritë e me përcjellë miq, me dalë në kushtrim për çdo rasë që ka nevojë shoqi, lagja, katundi, bajraku etj.

Vetëm burrnija e shtyni Shqiptarin e vërtetë me zgjedhë për banesë të vet e me kalue jetën vorfënisht ndër shpella të malevet e curra të thepisuna mâ parë se me ja sjellë shpinën virtytevet të të parëvet e me fitue plang e pasuni, sikur i zotohej pushtuesi anadollak.

Prap, burrnija e bani Shqiptarin guximtar me ja hî e me i dalë në krye disa punëve të kapërthyeme e gadi të pamrrijshme, si ajo e ngrehjes së dinastisë se Misirit prej një tregatrit shqiptar; si puninim i një Krispi shqiptar për bashkimin e Shtetit italian; të mkambunit e Turqisë së re prej nji Shqiptari; e nAustri nji Karlo Gega Shqiptar ja del me zgidhë problemën aqë të vështirë të hekurudhës së Semeringut. 

Disa shënime: Tregtari shqiptar i cili e themeloi dinastinë mbretërore në Egjipt ishte Muhamed Ali, i cili u lind në një familje shqiptare në qytetin Kavalla të Greqisë. Themelimi i Turqisë se re u krye nga  Mustafa Qemali Ataturk  i cili si duket ishte me burim shqiptar.

Me kaq mbaroi studimi i Prof. Dr. Krist Malokit.

----------


## Albo

Shpirti i Shqiptarit eshte ndjenja kombetare qe na identifikon dhe karakterizon ne shqiptareve. Po te klikoni mbi 'Ndjenja Kombetare' ne firmen time do te njiheni me mendimin tim ne kete teme. Nuk dua te perserit vetveten.

Me respekt
Albo

----------

